# cricket conditions



## blue-saphire (Oct 22, 2007)

my mum says crickets stink and when i get my leo's next week, she says the crickets have to stay in the shed, will they be orite or will it be too cold.


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

it will be too cold and you will find they will die quicker than if inside.

however ,can you use a heatmat under half the crickets enclosure?
that should make it ok.


----------



## blue-saphire (Oct 22, 2007)

can do, but then it will have to go inthe outhouse. al tell my mum, to buy me the heatmat or the crickets are going in my room lmao


----------



## Drummerkid (Sep 24, 2007)

they don't smell.

they only smell when the food and water are not changed daily.


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

that is also true, however escapees will prolly be a problem too so the outhouse [erm..the toilet..wtf? you have electricity in the outside loo? wicked..erm..i mean mains sockets..obviously urd have lights lol]
is a good idea 
just a small heatmat under part of the tub and you should do ok.
get a decent sized faunarium or other plastic tub to house them in though.


----------



## It's corny but.. (Feb 7, 2007)

mine don't smell until they start dying off - i keep them on weetabix and feed them fish flakes and carrot (no rotting)


----------



## blue-saphire (Oct 22, 2007)

the outhouse, i think used to be a toilet. but when we moved in it was just like a shed made out of brick, which my dad keeps his tools in. and in that there is an extension used in the summer for the spotlight, music exc. so i will use that to power the heatmat, or light.


----------



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

I agree my crickets NEVER small, its the mealworms that smell, but as mentionned its all down to how long you leave the food in there for them!


----------



## blue-saphire (Oct 22, 2007)

well i had them with next to mealys, so itmust of been them. thanks
also what is the best type of food for crickets or locusts, also what is the best food for crickets and locusts


----------



## ANT (Nov 11, 2007)

urm i feed my locusts and crickets carrots, greens and anything else that i feed my reps  also a slice of cucumber for a water supply


----------



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

Yep any old veggies really


----------



## blue-saphire (Oct 22, 2007)

my friend feeds his that jelly/meet cat food. is that good or is veg better.


----------



## ANT (Nov 11, 2007)

no, i would stick to fresh veg and stuff


----------



## blue-saphire (Oct 22, 2007)

kk will do. am meanttobe gettingmyleo's next week but am goingtotrygetthem tomorrow


----------



## ANT (Nov 11, 2007)

lol i got my leo a week ago yesterday  hes cool!!


----------



## blue-saphire (Oct 22, 2007)

cool. was going to buy 4, though i have decided to buy 2 females then get a male like december time next year, then breed them in the 09 season.
what was he like when you gothim home, did he eat?


----------



## ANT (Nov 11, 2007)

yh he ate quite a bit, hes so tiny tho  but he is still scared to be picked up tho so i will wait a few weeks


----------



## blue-saphire (Oct 22, 2007)

what do you keep him im and what morph is he?
i am going to putmy 2 females in an exo terra (60x45x45cm)
i think there ace though, as they have like a set spot for toileting and stuff lol


----------



## ANT (Nov 11, 2007)

yh mine tends to poo behind one of his caves  mines in a perfecto hamster tank thing, its got to shelfs with ladders leading up to them and he loves climbing on them!! its about 2ft wide by 13 inches high by 1ft deep 
oh yh and hes a jungle striped bold (or something like that!)


----------



## blue-saphire (Oct 22, 2007)

sounds nice, you got pics of him and set up?


----------



## ANT (Nov 11, 2007)

no sorry mate, will have to take some pics tonight!


----------



## blue-saphire (Oct 22, 2007)

nice one, i appreciate it. be sure to see pics of mine when i get them


----------



## burrow (Nov 5, 2007)

What are the best conditions for Crickets etc? I live with some friends and i don't think they're going to be keen on the noise.. my viv is going to be on a chest of drawers, can i keep the crickets in one of the drawers? The drawer won't be fully closed (and they'll be in a cricket keeper) , it's just to kind of mute out the sound a bit. 

Or do they need to be fully in open air?


----------



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

Silent Brown crickets dont make much noise.

You can keep them as mentioned, or in a wardrobe or something 

Gary


----------



## Drummerkid (Sep 24, 2007)

I've recently got a leo. I keep my crickets in a glass fish tank, but I'm going to change a Kricket Keeper because it gets very humid in the fish tank. It also gets quite cold.


----------



## blue-saphire (Oct 22, 2007)

mum says they have to go in the shed, if i dont supplenment there heat (leave just in a tub in the shed) will they still last a few days providing i feed them?


----------

